# Getting started with X programming



## cusp (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have some spare time on my hands at the moment and would like to try my hand at making my own window manager. I did some C programming back in the day (10 years ago) but am very rusty. I could spare an hour a day at the moment.

How can I get back into it and are there any books or online tutorials I could take a look at?

Eventually, if I stay at it, I would like to develop either a wm or depending on how my interests shift contribute code to the FreeBSD project.

cheers


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 2, 2016)

https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-x11

https://www.x.org/wiki/

Look for the various X man pages on your system including the references at the end.

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?manpath=xfree86&query=X

https://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.7/doc/libX11/libX11/libX11.html


----------

